# دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (2) تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها



## aymonded (18 يناير 2012)

*دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (2) تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها*

*تابع دراسة شاملة مركزة في سفر المزامير (الجزء الثاني)
ثانياً**: تقسيم المزامير ومؤلفوها
للعودة للجزء الأول (تعريف المزمور وأهمية السفر) أضغط هُنــــــا
*

*تقسيم المزامير*​   سفر المزامير هو السفر الأول من القسم الثالث من كتب العهد القديم المعروف باسم " كتوبيم " أي " الكتابات المقدسة Hagiographa " وذلك بحسب التقسيم اليهودي لأسفار العهد القديم، وبخاصة القسم المسجل في النسخة المعروفة باسم الماسورية أي التقليدية، وبموجبه تُقسم أسفار العهد القديم إلى ثلاثة مجموعات:
  1 – التوراة (Torah) أو الناموس أي أسفار موسى الخمسة [ Pentateuch – ή πεντάτευχος ] ( البنتاتيوك )
  2 – النبييم (نبيِّيمْ – nebi’im) أي أسفار الأنبياء 
   3 – الكتوبيم (كِتُوبيمْ – Ketubim) أي المكتوبات المقدسة، والتي تبدأ بسفر المزامير. ولذلك صارت المزامير عنواناً لمجموعة الكتوبيم كلها.
  ونجد أن هذا التقسيم هو ما تكلم عنه بنفس ذات الترتيب ربنا يسوع: " ... هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى، والأنبياء، والمزامير " ( لوقا 24 : 44 )

  ونجد المزامير في النص العبري تُقسم إلى خمسة كتب أو خمسة أقسام على نفس ذات تقسيم التوراة (( أسفار موسى الخمسة )) ، وذلك بإدخال لفظي " آمين . آمين " كتسبيح حمد أو ذكصولوجية أي تمجيد في نهاية كل قسم من الأقسام الخمسة. وهذه الأقسام الخمسة تبدأ بالمزامير: 1 ، 42 ، 73 ، 90 ، 107 ، وقد جاء في المدراش اليهودي ( وهو بحث تفسيري ) عن المزمور الأول أن [ داود أعطى اليهود خمسة كتب للمزامير لتوافق كتب الشريعة الخمسة المعطاة لموسى ] . ولذلك فإنه يُمكننا أن نفترض أن كل فصل من أسفار موسى الخمسة كان يُتلى بدوره مع المزمور المقابل له .


*الخمسة كتب للمزامير :*

*الكتاب الأول** :* 1 – 41 [ وهذا القسم الأول من المزامير التي كتب غالبيتها داود وهي شبيهة بسفر التكوين، فكما يخبرنا سفر التكوين عن الخلق والسقوط في الخطية والموت، والوعد بالفداء، فأن كثير من هذه المزامير تتحدث عن الإنسان في سقوطه، وفي نواله البركة والفداء من الله. ]
*الكتاب الثاني** : *42 – 72 [ وهذا القسم الثاني من المزامير التي كتب أغلبها داود وبنو قورح، وهي شبيهة بسفر الخروج، فكما يصف سفر الخروج أمة بني إسرائيل وتعامل الله معهم، فأن كثير من هذه المزامير يصف الأمة الإسرائيلية، في خرابها ثم رجوعها لله بالتوبة مرة أخرى. وكما أنقذ الله هذه الأمة، فأنه سينقذنا أيضاً. فليس علينا أن نجد الحلول أولاً، بل نستطيع أن نلجأ إلى الله بمشكلاتنا كما هي، ملتمسين منه العون، وهذا ملخص هذا القسم. ]
*الكتاب الثالث** :* 73 – 89 [ وهذا القسم الثالث من المزامير التي كتب غالبيتها آساف، شبيهة بسفر اللاويين، فكما أن سفر اللاويين يتحدث عن خيمة الشهادة وحضور الله وسكناه وسط شعبه، وقداسة الله، فأن كثير من هذه المزامير يتحدث عن الهيكل وجلوس الله على عرشه. ولأن الله قدير، فإننا نستطيع أن نلجأ إليه طالبين النجاة. فهذه المزامير تسبح الله لأنه قدوس، وقداسته كاملة تستحق عبادتنا واحترامنا (وهذه هي التقوى) ]
*الكتاب الرابع** :* 90 – 106 [ وهذا القسم الرابع من المزامير التي لا يُذكر الكاتب في أغلبها شبيهة بسفر العدد (في البرية) الذي يخبرنا عن رحلة وعلاقة أمة بني إسرائيل بغيرها من الأمم المُحيطة بها، فإن هذه المزامير كثيراً ما تتحدث عن علاقة ملكوت الله الذي له السيادة بالأمم الأخرى. وحيث أننا مواطني ملكوت الله، فإننا نستطيع أن ننظر إلى الأحداث والضيقات في منظورها الصحيح حسب رحلة غربتنا في هذا العالم وذهابنا نحو أرض الميراث أي ملكوت الله ]
*الكتاب الخامس** والأخير :* 107 – 150 [ وهذا القسم الخامس من المزامير التي كتب أغلبها داود، شبيهة بسفر التثنية الذي يتحدث عن الله وكلمته ووصاياه والحياة بها ومحبته من كل القلب، فأن هذه المزامير عبارة عن أناشيد تسبيح وحمد لله وكلمته الحية، وقد وُضِعَت لغالبية المزامير، ألحان موسيقية واستخدمت في العبادة وبوجه خاص هذا القسم الذي يتحدث عن كلمة الله وفعلها في النفس. ] 
     وهناك تقسيم آخر ، يعتبر أن المزامير 42 – 83 هي مجموعة واحدة، تتميز بمخاطبة الله باسم " ألوهيم "، فهي تخاطب الله كثالوث قدوس، ويقلّ فيها ذكر الله باسمه " يهوه ". فقد وردت في هذه المجموعة كلمة " ألوهيم " أربعة أضعاف كلمة " يهوه ". أما باقي المزامير فهي تخاطب الله باسم " يهوه " في مقابل مخاطبته باسم " ألوهيم " بنسبة 20 : 1 ، أما الأساس في التقسيم هو ما سبق وقلناه ...
*مؤلفي المزامير *​   يُنسب من هذه المزامير لداود النبي 89 مزمور في الترجمات اليونانية والقبطية واللاتينية، وهي بحسب الترقيم في السبعينية تشمل المزامير 1– 40 ؛ 50 – 70 ؛ 90 – 103 ، والمزامير 42 ؛ 85 ؛ 107 – 109 ؛ 119 ؛ 136 ؛ 139 – 144 ؛ 151، أما باقي المزامير فيُنسب منها لبني قورح 11 مزمور: ( 41 ؛ 43 – 48 ؛ 83 ؛ 84 ؛ 86 ؛ 87 ) ، ولآساف 12 مزمور: ( 49 ؛ 72 – 82 ) ، ولزكريا النبي مزموران: ( 137 ؛ 138 ) ، ولحجي النبي 4 مزامير: ( 145 – 148 ) ، ولسليمان النبي مزمور واحد ( 71 )، ولناثان النبي مزمور واحد ( 88 )، ولموسى النبي مزمور واحد ( 89 )، ولهيمان الأزراحي مزمور واحد ( 87 )، وليدثون مزموران ( 61 ، 76 ) .

  وهناك 30 مزمور غير منسوبة لأحد، ويدعوها اليهود "* المزامير اليتيمة* "، ومنها مزامير المصاعد، أو تسبيحات الدَّرَج، وهي 14 مزمور متتابعة ( 120 – 133 )، ومزامير هلليلويا وهي 13 مزمور ( 104 – 106 ؛ 110 – 116 ؛ 118 ؛ 134 ؛135 )، والمزموران ( 149 ؛ 150 )، أما المزمور 151 فيُظن أنه لداود، قاله عن نفسه لما مسحه صموئيل النبي بالدهن بأمر الله ليصير ملكاً على إسرائيل .

  أما النسخة العبرية للمزامير، فتنسب لداود النبي 73 مزمور فقط، ولآساف 12 مزمور، ولأبناء قورح 9 مزامير. ولسليمان النبي مزمورين، ولهيمان وإيثان وموسى النبي مزمورواحد لكل منهما. وهناك 51مزمور لا يُذكر أسم كاتبهما، وينسب العهد الجديد مزمورين من المزامير مجهولة الكاتب إلى داود، وهما المزمور الثاني والمزمور الخامسوالتسعون ( أنظر أعمال الرسل 4 : 25، عبرانيين 4 : 7 )

  والمزامير 51 – 72 تُسمى مجموعة داود الصُغرى، أما مجموعة داود الكبرى فهي تقع مابين مزمور 3 ومزمور 41. 
  ومن شهادة الأسفار المقدسة نرى أن داود كان يقود طقوس العبادة في إسرائيل ( 2 صموئيل 6: 5 ؛ 16: 1 + 1 أخبار 15 : 16 ، 25 + 2 أخبار 7: 6 ؛ 29: 30 ). وأن الروح القدس كان يتكلم به " كمرنم إسرائيل الحلو " ( 2 صموئيل 23 : 1و2 + مرقس 12: 36 + أعمال 1: 16 ؛ 2: 30 – 31 ؛ 4 : 45 ) .

  عموماً لقد غلب اسم داود النبي على سفر المزامير، وذلك لأنه كتب الجزء الأكبر منها وقد أصبح اسمه مقترناً بها بسبب شهرة محبته لله وأنه هو من دُعيَّ مرنم إسرائيل الحلو حسب ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس .
  __________
 بعض المراجع الهامة :
 1 – كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة للقس أبو البركات المعروف بابن كبر ، الجزء الأول ؛ تحقيق الأب سمير خليل اليسوعي ، مكتبة الكاروز ، 1971 م ، الباب السادس  .
 2 - التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس ، القاهرة 1998 ، ص 1130 - 1132 
 3 – سفر المزامير – مقدمة دراسية كتابية طقسية تاريخية ، تأليف القس شنودة ماهر طبعة ثانية ديسمبر 2002 
 4 – الأجبية أي صلوات السواعي ، سلسلة طقوس أسرار وصلوات الكنيسة – راهب من الكنيسة القبطية – الطبعة الأولى إبريل 2006 
 5 – المزامير – دراسة وشرح وتفسير في ثلاثة مجلدات – المجلد الأول : المقدمة – الأب متى المسكين – الطبعة الثانية 2007 
 6 – المزامير – القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي – كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس باسبورتنج – من تفسيرات وتأملات الآباء الأولين – الطبعة الأولى 1991​


----------



## aymonded (9 فبراير 2012)

باعتذر لوجود بعض الأخطاء والنقاط الغير كاملة
وقد تم التصحيح والإضافة
النعمة معكم
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

بامانه حضرتك مكسب كبير لينا
وبركة كبيرة ربنا بعتهلنا 
علشان نتعلم حاجات كتير 
علي ايدين حضرتك استاذي
انا شخصيا ماكنتش اعرفها
 ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب خدمتك ..
النعمة معك .


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يثمر فى خدمتك دايما 
وتفضل تمتعنا بمواضيع الروحية الجميلة دى 
اوقات كتير بكون عطشانة لسماع كلمة ربنا 
وبحس ان ربنا بعتها ليا فى موضوع ليك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك *​


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

النعمة تملأ قلوبكم سلام دائم ومسرة وتروي عطشكم لكلمة الله آمين فآمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2013)

اصلى من اجلك انت نعمة كبيرة من الرب لنا
الرب يحقق امالك ويسعدك


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

ويملأ قلبك سلام أخي العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2013)

تقديم رائع من اخ رائع.
اذا كان في بالك اجزاء اخرى، اقترح إن كان هناك مجال التطرق لموضوع الفترة الزمنية والتاريخية التي كُتبت فيها المزامير.

سلام المسيح


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

My Rock قال:


> تقديم رائع من اخ رائع.
> اذا كان في بالك اجزاء اخرى، اقترح إن كان هناك مجال التطرق لموضوع الفترة الزمنية والتاريخية التي كُتبت فيها المزامير.
> 
> سلام المسيح



ها حاول يا أغلى أخ رائع بس يمكن انا كتبت المقدمة وهاكملها بغذن يسوع في المنتدى، بس مش كتبت فترة زمنية لأن دية تختلف من مزمور لآخر، فأن شرحت المزامير هاتعرض ليها بالنسبة لكل مزمور، صلي لأجلي، النعمة تكون معك
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*هو الاب متي المسكين فسر كل المزامير ولا جزء منها
لاني مش لقي علي الانترنت تفسير مزمور 141 

اتمني تفسر لينا عدد 5 من مزمور 141 *
*لِيَضْرِبْنِي الصِّدِّيقُ بَرَحْمَةٌ وَلْيُوَبِّخْنِي،** فَزَيْتٌ لِلرَّأْسِ لاَ يَأْبَى رَأْسِي. ** لأَنَّ صَلاَتِي بَعْدُ فِي مَصَائِبِهِمْ [5].*


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أبونا متى فسر لغاية المزمور 150 لأن نزل الكتاب على أربعة مجلدات
فستجد أنه شرح كل المزامير بتركيز واختصار شديد
كن معافي
​


----------

